

Eco-shower - NonEUCitizen
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1208895/Scientists-design-plant-filtration-lets-drink-SHOWER-water.html

======
furyg3
Cool design, but it seems like something that should be done on a municipal
level...

A simpler and more compact design that should get a big bang for your buck
would be to use excess shower water for toilet flushes. A very simple filter
(chemicals from soap/shampoo can stay in, but just get the muck/foam out) and
a tank that can handle 4 flushes should make a pretty big improvement. I
wonder what my shower:flush ratio is...

Ideally, though, all toilets & landscaping should be using low-grade reclaimed
water on a municipal level.

~~~
stcredzero
If you really want to reduce water use, use a Clivus Multrum composting toilet
and recycle your shower water with the reed bed. Put the reed bed inside an
airtight greenhouse, with energy recovery ventilation and a dehumidifier. The
dehumidifier will recover your shower water after the plants transpire it as
vapor. This water will be pure -- basically distilled.

It should be easy to recycle shower water, and the consequences for getting
the reed bed system's adjustments wrong is much less than for treating sewage.
Clivus Multrum toilets work well. The technology has been around for decades,
and is well understood.

------
noonespecial
Hmm. Lets see. Holding tank, gravel, sand, plants.. sounds a lot like our
septic system. I just use grass instead. The reclamation phase just takes a
little longer as the water seeps back down to the water table and into our
well.

